# Where am I again? Oh right.. DP



## rodenhiser (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello fellow folks.

My name is rodenhiser, I'm a regular "person" with depersonalization disorder. Some of you might know me from such films as "that one time I was in chat a bunch of times so it was technically more than one time" and "I also took my shirt off for the admin on tiny chat". I've been a member since January, and have had depersonalization for a little under two years at this time. I don't do anything significant to fight it or anything. But I also hardly complain about it unless selig is over playing GTA.

Anyway, hello.


----------



## rodenhiser (Jan 24, 2013)

Selig said:


> I'm glad you finally decided to post, and I most definitely think you are in the small percentage that will never recover =] Buckle in for the long haul buddy!
> 
> Cheers from dpfreeland.


I appreciate the kind words, sir. I'm glad I decided to post too, and I look forward to many years of dp in the future. Depersonalization is a rare gift that has been bestowed upon me. I wouldn't give it up for the world.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

rodenhiser said:


> I appreciate the kind words, sir. I'm glad I decided to post too, and I look forward to many years of dp in the future. Depersonalization is a rare gift that has been bestowed upon me. I wouldn't give it up for the world.


Are u for real or do I sense sarcasm here !??


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm confused, best of luck in maintaining your DP??!!


----------

